# Www.mykahrsucks.com



## bradfromearth

I recently bought a PM40 and frankly folks I am so upset about it I have started a blog.

WWW.MYKAHRSUCKS.COM

The amount of money I have spent on this gun in buying and then in trying to find reliable hollowpoints is shamefull. The gun has been back to them once and shoots ball ammo now but I can't carry that.

I really WANT to carry this gun but I do not think Kahr could give a rats ass. They have already come out with a PM45. Now what makes these fools think that a 45 in those dimensions with that chew toy quality polymer is gonna work. Fact is nothing, they know it wont work and they don't care.


----------



## James NM

Sorry you had problems. My P40 has been very reliable with everything except Hornady XTP 155's. Good luck.


----------



## zhurdan

Interesting. With the exception of having to replace the magazine catch, my Kahr has run great for well over 6000 rounds. I don't have a polymer one, I have the Stainless pistol.

I don't mean to be rude here, but have you considered that it may not be the gun? What kind of hollowpoints are you using? Are you using hotter ammo with the hollow points vs the ball ammo?

Generally speaking, hollow point ammo, or defense ammo is loaded a little hotter. Is there more recoil with the hollow points that may be changing the dynamics of how you shoot it?

I've shot hydrashocks and speer gold dots thru mine with no hickups.

It may very well be that the polymer frame may require you to get a better grip (not harder, better) on the pistol with hotter ammo. 

What grain bullets are you using? The Kahrs are way over springed, so you might need a heavier bullet to cycle the weapon reliably.
What kind of jams are you having? Short stroke? Stovepipe? Extraction problems? Need more info please.


Just trying to trouble shoot for you considering your investment.

Zhur


----------



## Bisley

After reading your web page, I think your temperament may be better suited to revolvers.


----------



## unpecador

In your email you're basically threatening to boycott Kahr products if they don't tell you which HP to use... niiice.


----------



## TOF

Sounds like you need to get something else.

Bigger pistols generaly work more reliably than extra small ones and can be carried concealed.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

How many rounds do you have through the gun? Did you break the gun in appropriately before attempting to use hollow points? As mentioned above, what kind of jams are you having? What exactly are the problems?

-Jeff-


----------



## bradfromearth

zhurdan said:


> Interesting. With the exception of having to replace the magazine catch, my Kahr has run great for well over 6000 rounds. I don't have a polymer one, I have the Stainless pistol.
> 
> I don't mean to be rude here, but have you considered that it may not be the gun? What kind of hollowpoints are you using? Are you using hotter ammo with the hollow points vs the ball ammo?
> 
> Generally speaking, hollow point ammo, or defense ammo is loaded a little hotter. Is there more recoil with the hollow points that may be changing the dynamics of how you shoot it?
> 
> I've shot hydrashocks and speer gold dots thru mine with no hickups.
> 
> It may very well be that the polymer frame may require you to get a better grip (not harder, better) on the pistol with hotter ammo.
> 
> What grain bullets are you using? The Kahrs are way over springed, so you might need a heavier bullet to cycle the weapon reliably.
> What kind of jams are you having? Short stroke? Stovepipe? Extraction problems? Need more info please.
> 
> Just trying to trouble shoot for you considering your investment.
> 
> Zhur


No offense taken. I was concerned that it could be me so I let other experienced shooters shoot it. Plus, I may be new but I have a lot of rounds fired by now. 5000 possibly? I know for certain the the PM40 has minimum 3000 rounds and a few hundred hollow points of all various flavors. The best it did with hollow points was about 50 rounds of remington, not the golden sabre but the cheaper kind, in the 100 round discount box. Funny thing was I thought it was going to start comming through. After cleaning the gun and oiling it and tried the same ammo it choked up every mag at a minmum.

I live in the world of computers and software where the overwhelming benefits and emotional excitement allows vendors to stick it to the customer hard and they take it. I think this has had a triclkle down into other items. People tolerate junk more. Think back a few years and ask your self, if Khar had started business say in the 40's how long do you think it would take for them to be out of business? Not long in my opinion. Things are different these days but when it comes to a gun to protect myself with I am unforgiving. The situation does not allow compromise.

All that speaks to your questions on grip and such, I have been through all of that and tried everything. My beef with Khar is that they sold me a gun that requires all kinds of back flips and shit to make it work. I bought a self protection gun and what I got was a "project gun for a hobbyist". This company needs to man up and tell me what hollow point this gun will reliably shoot (and I know they know). Everybody knows they sell a spotty product, they need to own that.

Currently my main carry, once my ccw permit comes in, will be a Springfield XD40 sub compact backed up by a LCP in the pocket. I have found both to be 100% reliable.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Just a thought...
Try *not* lubricating it, or lubricating it very, very sparingly.
I know it sounds strange, but some guns work better on very little lube, and some gun owners tend to over-lubricate.
Try it and see if it helps.
Let me know.


----------



## kev74

I can't wait to see Kahr's response to this! :watching:


----------



## bradfromearth

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Just a thought...
> Try *not* lubricating it, or lubricating it very, very sparingly.
> I know it sounds strange, but some guns work better on very little lube, and some gun owners tend to over-lubricate.
> Try it and see if it helps.
> Let me know.


yep my thought was to keep it a little 'wet' and looking back the best session I had with it was after NOT cleaning it fron the session before which was a little lite 50 rounds possibly. That was when it shot remington hollowpoints, the cheap ones, without a failure for about 50 rounds.

Ill try that.

Too bad Kahr could not respond to my email at all. I guess they are using the gun community as crowdsourcing by stonewalling


----------



## bradfromearth

kev74 said:


> I can't wait to see Kahr's response to this! :watching:


I don't think they will respond. If you think about it a proper response would have been to either fix the problems before sending the gun to market and continuing to do so all these years. Or discontinued the polymer version and only selling the stainless, which I have heard over and over again that it runs reliably.

I sent them an email with some suggestions you can read it here. But as before I don't anticipate a response. I don't thing they care.

http://blog.mykahrsucks.com/2008/10/03/can-you-hear-me-now.aspx


----------



## bradfromearth

zhurdan said:


> I don't have a polymer one, I have the Stainless pistol.
> Zhur


I do wish I had purchased the stainless one. One of the lessons I have learned about guns is that once you buy one you can't just take it back without leaving 100's of dollars on the table. I took it back to where I bought it and they offered me 350 dollars for it. About half what I paid.


----------



## bradfromearth

Bisley said:


> After reading your web page, I think your temperament may be better suited to revolvers.


:smt023

I have one of those airweight 38s with a laser and I really like it.

I was counting on the PM40 cause I really wanted to carry nothing less than a 40and never have to consider the issue again.


----------



## bradfromearth

unpecador said:


> In your email you're basically threatening to boycott Kahr products if they don't tell you which HP to use... niiice.


 If they can tell me which hollowpoint it will shoot then I'll give it 200-300rounds to shoot without a hitch. I am not spending another dime on the guessing game though.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Pretty stern email there,

What's the feed ramp like on this thing? Can it be polished? Have you tried watching to see exact;y where it hangs? is thee a ridge the HP catches on?

It sounds to me like it just hung up and you said well hell and moved to different ammo that is pretty much the same shape and still looked confused. If you can't get someone to help you...then get to looking at it yourself. If it's a hanging round it has to be hanging pretty much the same place. If you can see where then you may be able to solve your own problem.

Out of just about any company a dog might slip out. I really don't know much about that brand of gun and have no idea what the warantee is on those things. If they have one rather keep sending it back or if you're tired of that you may just have to take the hit and move on. It happens sometimes.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Hmmm...Feed ramp...didn't think of that...
DevilsJohnson (love that name) suggests polishing the feed ramp. Good idea. Do it right, though.
*Do not take a Dremel tool to it!*
Take the barrel out of the gun, stuff a wad of paper into the chamber area to keep the barrel clean, wrap some medium-grit emery paper or cloth around a pencil or a dowel, and _rub the ramp only in the direction in which the bullet goes_. That is, only polish up and in toward the chamber, and then down and back out again, keeping the pencil or dowel flat against the feed ramp. Do not roll the dowel or rub from side to side. Only go up and down.
When the sanding marks are visible, switch to the next finer (higher number) grit, and do it again until finer marks are visible. Switch to the next finer grit and do it some more, and keep switching grits until you're up into rouge-cloth country. The ramp should now be mirror bright.
Remove the paper barrel plug and use a good cleaner spray to make sure all possible grit is flushed away. Run a brush, and then several patches, through the barrel.
Now see if it feeds better.
Oh, and by the way, round-nose bullets are almost as good for self-defense as HPs are. It's where you've hit, and how often you've hit, that does the most toward deciding the issue, not with what you've hit.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Uhyup..that'll do it

lol..Got the name from a band I played in some years back before I got old and uncool:smt082


----------



## caycebugs

I Got Rid Of My Pm9 Today Because It Did Not Chamber A Round Smoothly When Re Loading. Only 1 Out Of 6 Magazines Worked Smoothly. I Went Through The Break In Period And Tried Various Ammo. Bought A Glock 26, Much Smoother Gun. I Own S&w And Now Glock, Much Better Guns. I Was Afraid That My Kahr Would Get Me Killed If I Ever Encountered A Bad Guy. Just My .02 Worth.


----------



## Black Metal

My wifes PM9 has been 100% reliable. We are both really happy with how it performs.


----------



## TOF

bradfromearth said:


> I do wish I had purchased the stainless one. One of the lessons I have learned about guns is that once you buy one you can't just take it back without leaving 100's of dollars on the table. I took it back to where I bought it and they offered me 350 dollars for it. About half what I paid.


If you purchase from a Davidson dealer ( http://www.galleryofguns.com/# ) you don't have to lose money on a lemon. You may lose the cost of test ammo but not of the gun.

Based on personal experience.


----------



## JeffWard

I owned a PM40 for about a year... Had a few issues in the first 200 rounds (asd predicted), then perfect since, w/ hollowpoints and ball.

My suggestion... Quit bitchin and sell the damn gun. Every manufacturer makes lemons... Some more frequently than others.

If I send a gun back TWICE to the manufacturer (never have), I'm not going to ask to have it repaired. I'm going to have it REPLACED. New serial number. New gun... If you talk to the right people, and ask the questions the right way, I'm sure you will get satisfaction. If you speak to ANY company, the way they have been addressed in your email you are going to get NOTHING. Gun business, ANY business...

My 2 cents...

Keep the XD and the Smith, sell the Kahr, and buy a Kel-Tec, or three...

Yeah I know... it's NOT a 40!!! Go ask the idiots in jail who have been shot by more than one gun... They won't have a preference for a smaller caliber...


----------



## Shipwreck

I've been tempted to buy the 9mm version of that little polymer Kahr, but I've been told many times that it's not a fun gun to shoot at all. 

I may eventually step up from the 32 Keltec to the 380 Keltec I suppose.


----------



## buck32

I like my PM9! Shoot a Ruger LCP then shoot the PM9 right behind it. The PM9 shoots like a dream.


----------



## Black Metal

Shipwreck said:


> I've been tempted to buy the 9mm version of that little polymer Kahr, but I've been told many times that it's not a fun gun to shoot at all.
> 
> I may eventually step up from the 32 Keltec to the 380 Keltec I suppose.


I have heard that the PM40 kicks like a mule. That being said my wife handles her PM9 just fine, I would say it actually has less felt recoil than her little Bersa T380cc did.


----------



## Shipwreck

Interesting...

The Keltec 380 isn't that much fun to shoot after a few rounds - it just seemed to reason the PM9 would be pretty bad.


----------



## Hairtrigger

I get the feeling that if the gun is sold and another brand purchased there wil be a 

www. my (whatever replaced my Kahr with) sucks.com


----------



## buck32

My PM9 feels fairly heavy while handling it compared to the LCP, 14 oz compared to 9.5 respectively.

I added a Hogue grip sleeve to the PM9 with finger indentions and that also seemed to help a lot.

Depending on clothing, I alternate between my PM9 and PX4SC for this time of year and am comfortable with both.

:numbchuck:


----------



## Black Metal

Shipwreck said:


> Interesting...
> 
> The Keltec 380 isn't that much fun to shoot after a few rounds - it just seemed to reason the PM9 would be pretty bad.


While I wouldn't call it a range gun, My wife can run through 200+ rounds a session without getting sore. IMO the trigger difference between the KT and the PM is worth the extra $. I just can't get use to that long heavy trigger :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

I always thought that the Kahr trigger was like the Keltecs. I've held the Kahrs before, but never tried to fire one before.


----------



## buck32

Try it, you'll like it!!!!!:smt033


----------



## Black Metal

Its long but its lite and smooth


----------



## caycebugs

JeffWard said:


> I owned a PM40 for about a year... Had a few issues in the first 200 rounds (asd predicted), then perfect since, w/ hollowpoints and ball.
> 
> My suggestion... Quit bitchin and sell the damn gun. Every manufacturer makes lemons... Some more frequently than others.
> 
> If I send a gun back TWICE to the manufacturer (never have), I'm not going to ask to have it repaired. I'm going to have it REPLACED. New serial number. New gun... If you talk to the right people, and ask the questions the right way, I'm sure you will get satisfaction. If you speak to ANY company, the way they have been addressed in your email you are going to get NOTHING. Gun business, ANY business...
> 
> My 2 cents...
> 
> Keep the XD and the Smith, sell the Kahr, and buy a Kel-Tec, or three...
> 
> Yeah I know... it's NOT a 40!!! Go ask the idiots in jail who have been shot by more than one gun... They won't have a preference for a smaller caliber...


HARD TO "BITCH' WHEN YOU ARE DEAD BECAUSE YOUR KAHR JAMMED. PERSONALLY I AM A S&W FAN BUT TRUST ANYTHING OVER A KAHR.


----------



## zhurdan

caycebugs said:


> HARD TO "BITCH' WHEN YOU ARE DEAD BECAUSE YOUR KAHR JAMMED. PERSONALLY I AM A S&W FAN BUT TRUST ANYTHING OVER A KAHR.


Being your 3rd post and all... um.. It's harder to "complain" when you test your carry gun before you count on it to defend your life. I personally do not carry a pistol for defense that I have not personally fired at least 600-800 rounds thru with no failures. That's why I carry my Glock 32. ( I also carry my Kimber Ultra Raptor II that has about 1400 rounds thru it with about 2 FTF's, most likely attributable to user error when I first got it). For the most part though, I carry the Glock, because it works, and I've used it enough to know it works.

I'd also like to mention that I own a Kahr 40 Elite 98 that has a metric shart ton of rounds thru it with narry a hickup.(2) I'd trust the Kahr as much as the Glock but with one exception... the Glock holds 14 rounds of .357 Sig, and the Kahr only holds 7 rounds of .40.

Also... in case no one has ever told you... ALL CAPS IS RUDE!!!! Welcome to the forums by the way.

Zhur


----------



## B.N.Real

I respect a forum that does'nt censor this type of content.

Some people have had bad experiences with Kahr's as well as KelTecs as well as Taurus's as well as you name it.

Heck,some H&K's are getting a history for breaking their trigger bars.

I just read where a guy bought a brand new Sig and was having no end to the feeding problems with it.

The key is to send the message and move on.

Just because I get a bad copy does'nt mean that they are all bad.

I read alot of people that absolutely loves their Kahr's as well as other brands.


----------



## jsdkms

I am very happy with my new PM9 now that it is broken in!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

This thread is still alive?


----------



## bruce333

Hairtrigger said:


> I get the feeling that if the gun is sold and another brand purchased there wil be a
> 
> www. my (whatever replaced my Kahr with) sucks.com


:smt023


----------

